# are heart-UNhealthy foods also bad for FM?



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

I know that saturated fat foods cause me FM flareups for weeks.Foods such as chocolate bars, ice-cream, pizza (also potato chips).I'm not sure about eggs, though (i.e. cholesterol) which is heart unhealthy. I know that eggs can cause me a heavy feeling in my stomach, but I don't think they trigger FM flareups.But in general, I wonder whether fibromyalgics are best off avoiding excesses of heart unhealthy foods.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Mally, I'm not sure if there is a connection between heart unhealthy foods and fm. I can only say from my own experience that certain foods due cause my fm to flare up. Mostly sugary foods ie) ice cream, candy bars, chocolate. I have GERD too and find that when I eat too much chocolate or tomatoey products my stomach feels heavy. Then add heavy cream products and my ibs kicks in. Which makes me wonder about the candida albicans theory. I wonder if the sugar causes an overgrowth of yeast. When I was diagnosed with candida years ago (before my fm diagnoses) I was taking nystatin for the candida and went on a very strict diet. Within a few months I started feeling better. I've started a new eating program and have lost 5 lbs this week. Actually my goal is to lose about 50 lbs and maybe I can get off my blood pressure pills. I've been walking a l/2 hr every day and do yoga. Eating heart healthy cannot hurt that is for sure.


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

Hi, weener, you mention sugar.What happens if you eat lots of, say, unsalted hard cheeses & unsalted potato chips?


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Mally, I don't eat a lot of cheese. I'm not sure if the cheese I eat is unsalted. It probably isn't. Just the store bought packaged cheese. As I mentioned before if I eat too much dairy I'm asking for trouble. So I try to watch my dairy intake (although I do like ice cream a lot). One day I had macaroni and cheese and an ice cream sundae and suffered the rest of the night. As for potato chips (another food I can take or leave) doesn't seem to bother me much. I have never had unsalted chips. The only thing that might bother me would be MSG. When I eat chips I usually don't have more than a handful of chips I'm more a sugar person. Mally, have you been tested for food allergies? The reason I ask is my brother-in-law has an allergy to eggs. The funny thing is he can eat pickled eggs, but can't eat fried eggs or potato salad (with eggs in it) and baked goods with eggs are okay too.


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

> quote:Mally, I don't eat a lot of cheese......... As I mentioned before if I eat too much dairy I'm asking for trouble. So I try to watch my dairy intake .......... As for potato chips (another food I can take or leave) doesn't seem to bother me much........When I eat chips I usually don't have more than a handful of chips I'm more a sugar person. Mally, have you been tested for food allergies? The reason I ask is my brother-in-law has an allergy to eggs. The funny thing is he can eat pickled eggs, but can't eat fried eggs or potato salad (with eggs in it) and baked goods with eggs are okay too.


OK, you say sugar & dairy cause you trouble.You say that you don't eat alot of cheese or potato chips, so therefore it's not enough of an acid test.Because how do you know the main problems isn't fat (rather than sugar or dairy)? If you'd take *alot* of hard cheese or potato chips, you might feel it as much as when you take ice cream.And hard cheese doesn't have sugar.And [non-dairy] potato chips doesn't have dairy or sugar (that is, unless starch is considered like sugar...You asked if I was tested for allergies.I remember going to a chiropractor who did Vega testing & said I have an "acid system". I also once went to this "psi" type guy who swung a pendulum, and said I have alot wrong with me. He said mango & chicory tea are good for me.Re: Eggs - someone (was it on the IBS board?) recently mentioned her problems with eating eggs, and said she can tolerate it in the form of cake.I never tried pickled eggs, but I also can get pain in my gut after eating eggs (though in cake form it's OK, and it's OK when mixed into a pudding, or other sorts of combo's. Even soft-boiled with ketchup is better than plain.On my sites I mention various combo's of food which I find best or worst.


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

I can have flare ups from the weather, over doing it, lack of sleep, anxiety or just because!!!Out of all the theorys out there--the food connection is the one i do not buy at all.A well balanced diet is essential for everyone.Low fat, moderation of pleasure foods and hydration should do it.As we age are bodys need less of certain foods as our metabolisms slow down.IBS sufferers have to be especially carefull to avoid trigger foods if they should be so lucky as to know them all







Debbie


----------

